# Fish sitting on bottom of tank?



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

I know that this is the section for Betta Fish Diseases and Emergencies, but since this is an emergency I'd like to post it here instead in hopes that some of you browsing through will notice and hopefully have an answer.

I brought home two Dalmation Mollies today. They swim together for the most part and they aren't aggressive towards their tank mates at all. They have been swimming around quite a bit, but finally settled down. One is still swimming around, while the other is laying on the bottom of the tank under plant cover. I'm not sure if it's a male or a female, as I am new to Mollies, but I have been told that if it's female then it may be showing signs of pregnancy. It doesn't appear sick. I hate to stress it out, but I used my net to check and see if it had died, and it swam normally across the tank to cover on the other side. It isn't having trouble swimming, it just sits on the bottom but will move if necessary. My other Molly is still thriving though.

Please don't delete my post. I really need help.

Here is a picture of my Molly laying on the bottom, beneath the plants. I'm sorry for the bad quality.










--------------------------------------------------------------------

Housing 
What size is your tank? 30 gal
What temperature is your tank? 78F
Does your tank have a filter? Yes, Tetra Whisper Internal Power Filter for 10-30 Gallon Aquariums.
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Yes, but it is not kept on constantly.
Is your tank heated? Yes.
What tank mates do your fish live with? 3 Non-Fancy Guppies and 1 Male Betta.

Food
What type of food do you feed your fish? Omega One Tropical Pellets, but I haven't fed them yet.
How often do you feed your fish? Twice a day in small portions.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 50% once a week, 100% once every two weeks unless water parameters are unstable.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? Listed above.
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? API Tap Water Conditioner, API Proper pH 7.0.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
(Tested with API Freshwater Master Test Kit)
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
pH: 7.0
Hardness: Haven't tested.
Alkalinity: Haven't tested.

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your fish's appearance changed? It hasn't.
How has your fish's behavior changed? Lying at the bottom.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? About 30 minutes ago.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No.
How old is your fish (approximately)? I'm not sure. Newly bought.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

i have a molly and it dose this all the time. he swims around for a few hours, playing with the tetras and what ever and boom crash and burn... so i just think that it is tierd the other one may just be younger while this one is older. when you feed them tell us if it perks up then, if not then attempt to net it and then you should know if its dead or alive. hope it is ok - bethany


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

bettafishfinnatic said:


> when you feed them tell us if it perks up then, if not then attempt to net it and then you should know if its dead or alive.


Thank you, Bethany! I know for sure that it is not dead, it is very much alive. It shifts every now and then, and I've used my net to stir it up two times. Maybe it's just stressed, I'm going to leave it alone for now and I'll update when it's feeding time.


----------

